# Filling in a from 1005



## jhenry23 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have recently handed in my completed onshore partner visa application (820) on the 8th september 2012. I have been informed that i should expect a 9-12 month wait. My wife (who is an australian citizen) and i got married in my hometown in northern ireland, we returned home from the wedding at the end of june and then handed the form in after we finally gathered all the evidence and got police checks and medical checks. 

I am now in the process of filling in the 1005 form to get the 'no work' restriction lifted. As i feel it would help us out both personally and financially. We are currently living wife my parents in law as we simply cannot afford to move out, but are trying to save up as much as we can. 
Although it has been hard as i have been unemployed since january 2012, due to my visa's work restrictions, and when i was back in Northern Ireland for short times i was unable to find work due to the poor state of the economy. 
This has meant that my wife has had to support the both of us for 9 months now, and since money has been spent on several flights back and forth to australia, the wedding, the visa fees, and obvious general living expenses, we have very little savings and at this time the majority of her income is being spent on repaying loans that she took out to support us, a credit card she has, plus phone bills, shopping, petrol etc leaving very little to live on or save for our future. I have read many posts relating to these topics but would just like to know if i am on the right track and if any people were in similar positions and how it turned out for you? Also i think the main difference between my position and others that i have read is the fact that we are not living in our own place. (many people have added in copies of rent aggreements, bond forms etc) will this affect my application? i am just curious as i feel that we have a strong enough case due to the fact that we are in a position in which we simply cannot save up the money to move out on just one wage.

I feel that i have the relevent evidence needed;

-wifes Bank statments
-My wife paychecks (as she is supporting me)
-my bank statments showing no funds
-copies of bills
-copies of loan repayments
-receipts showing general necessities, shopping, petrol, etc
-a spreadsheet detailing weekly income against weekly outcome

is this the correct sort of stuff? what shoul i add in or change?

I am also thinking about writing a cover letter just briefly explaining our personal reasons for applying and highlighting what is in the application. I would be so happy to work now as i am going crazy being stuck in the house all day and really wanting to work in order to contribute to our marriage and help supprt my wife and start planning for our future!

also upon applying for my 820 visa, i recieved a bridging visa A, however i believe that this does not kick in until my current e visitor visa expires, which is september 27th 2012. does this mean that i cannot send my form 1005 application in until this dat or can i apply before then?

thank you very much in advance!!

j


----------

